# Post m/c hormones, insomnia and night sweats



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm about 2 weeks post m/c, and having the worst time with insomnia, and night sweats. I usually have a lot of trouble sleeping, and have tried all kinds of natural, herbal, and prescription remedies to help throughout my life. For the 11 weeks that I was pregnant, I slept the BEST that I ever have in my life. It was heaven!!

But as soon as the miscarriage happened, the hormones plummeted, and I can't sleep at all. Part of it is emotional, of course. I sleep so lightly that any little noise my kids make wakes me up, or I wake up at 2 or 3 am and can't get back to sleep for the night and have to go to work the next day totally out of it. It's really causing me to get physically ill and my immune system is really down from the lack of sleep, and I'm often on the verge of tears with the hormones and fatigue.

It's very similar to postpartum, when I'd have these terrible night sweats from the hormone readjustment. It just sucks b/c I don't have a cute little baby to make the fatigue all worthwhile. How long does this take to get back to normal? Is there anything herb or nutrition wise that can help get my hormones back to normal, or do I just have to wait it out?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

YES! Me too. I have been sweating all night. I have been sleeping fine but I wake up in the morning drenched. I did this for awhile after DS was born too. I definitely think it is the abrupt drop in hormones.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i did, still kind of do. i lost my son at 19 1/2 weeks, and it was devastating in every possible way, even ways i didn't know about. anyways, my insomnia was so bad my doc prescribed ambien for 2 weeks, which i don't know HOW i would have functioned without it. And i hate drugs, i put off taking every possible thing that is not a vitamin if i can at all help it. But it the hormone/mood swings, milk coming in and trying to get it to dry up...all that combined with sleep deprivation was a bad recipe for a crabby and mentally freaked up mama. I am blessed with an almost 4 yo dd, and I have to be there for her, and to just function in general. It was bad enough I wasn't eating. I felt, what is the point, i was eating for two and now I don't even want to eat for one. It's been really hard some days, but I would not be as well off mentally and emotionally as I am if it were not for the ambien helping me sleep. I had insomnia so bad, I was starting to hallucinate during my waking hours. Plus I get migraines, and those are aggrivated by stress and anxiety, which when you can't sleep you are stressed out and anxious and then you are anxious and stressed about NOT sleeping, and it's an ugly circle to be standing in.

good luck to you. Be kind to yourself and do what you need to do to get the rest you need. Rest is how your body replenishes and repairs itself. I learned the hard way that if you don't get the rest, you get sick (or sicker) and your physical symptoms will be worse (for me this included the bad cramping and the headaches). peace to you.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

When I found out that my baby did not have a heartbeat at 12.5 weeks, I was very sad, but, I was able to control my emotions and outbursts. I do have a problem with hormones around AF and do not take birthcontrol because with the extra hormones I am a wreck! I get severly depressed and it is so hard to get throught the day. After I m/c about 2 weeks after I found out the baby had died, I just lost it. I would cry, I had terrible thoughts running through my mind, I felt alone and isolated. I could not sleep at all, and would just sit up all night long. I knew it wasnt me, and I would explain it to my parents and my dh, but they would just get angry and tell me to cut the crap and that I needed to get help. I thought about running away and re-upping with the Army again, because I just felt like this terrible person at home, and that I could do better else where. Well, I started running a fever, went to the ER, found out I had a severe infection, got a d&c, and I am telling you, after that I felt like my old self. The doctor informed me that I still had alot of tissue left over, and that the hormones from that could be causing these severe symptoms of depression. I dont really think what i had to say is advice, but I understand how it is. I felt like I was in this black hole and there was no way out, I just kept going deeper and deeper in it. I hope you feel better soon, and I want to let you know if you really need someone to talk to I am here for you


----------

